# EMP Proof Vehicles



## kbamvakais

There aint any, anything with an electrical charge is susceptible to an emp blast, but i have a plane and i will post pics along the way im going to build a enclosed carport with garage door and turn it in to a very large Faraday cage. It will not only be the dedicated storage for my BOV but also my Supplies that are susceptible to an emp blast too. ill share my plans as soon as i can upload good quality ones. i figure i can build it for around 1500 bucks including the 495 dollar car port.


----------



## Tirediron

EMP damage is all theory , but an air started full mechanical diesel wouldn't be effected.
your project sounds interesting


----------



## jnrdesertrats

We built a faraday cage at work once and a couple new guy's asked what a faraday looked like. We described these little sort on bunny rabbit looking things. They spent few weeks keeping an eye out looking for them before somone spilled the beans. :lolsmash:


----------



## Tirediron

Now that is ROTF Funny. Now I am covered in dog hair :scratch


----------



## kbamvakais

jnrdesertrats said:


> We built a faraday cage at work once and a couple new guy's asked what a faraday looked like. We described these little sort on bunny rabbit looking things. They spent few weeks keeping an eye out looking for them before somone spilled the beans. :lolsmash:


Kinda like snipe hunting, lol thats classic


----------



## 5stitch

*Faraday Garage*

I have an unfinished garage with aluminum clad garage doors. If I line the whole darn thing in aluminum foil and then sheetrock it, how effectively will this function as a faraday cage?


----------



## HarleyRider

It will work real well, as long as there are not any electrical cords/antennas going into the garage that the pulse can travel along.


----------



## nj_m715

Those are good ideas, but only help while parked inside. Do you have a vehicle that you plan to load up, leave parked and never drive? 
It might be better to build your bov from an older diesel or gasser with points. You can put points into a newer sbc powered truck. That way your vehicle "should" run even it's hit while not in your garage. 
I have an old file cabinet I'd like to ground and fill with spare/unused electronics. I have several old/spare radios an old laptop etc that can stored without spending money.


----------



## BasecampUSA

Tirediron said:


> EMP damage is all theory , but an air started full mechanical diesel wouldn't be effected.
> your project sounds interesting


You are right, and although electronic ignitions and "chipped" computerized engines will be affected, not so much the electric starters and alternators of earlier years...

That's why I have 5 of these, - one I drive summers, and the other 4 are mothballed for the future... plus 3 VW Jetta diesels... 
(I fix VW's and farm equipment / heavy equipment on the side) 








*1983 VW Rabbit diesel 1/2 ton pickup trucks, 50 mpg, biodiesel compatible.*

...and these:








*1984 Mazda B2200 diesel 1/2 ton Pickup truck, 36 mpg.*
...also a VW Rabbit diesel pickup and 1982 Mazda diesel pickup 
with campers on them in background.

My grounded steel garage building is full of VW & Mazda diesel engines, trannys, starters, alternators, injectors and pumps... --- waiting for the WTSHTF

- Basey


----------



## worldengineer

I have never been able to understand EMP. Every thing has some sort of electronics in it. Unless it is a fully mechanical device. So then nearly everything in the "blast zone" would be useless.

Ever seen The Day After? Even in 1983? (I think that was the year) every vehicle that was in the area stopped working. How then is their anyway to get a vehicle that will survive. Other than steam powered.


----------



## nj_m715

I'm no expert, but I bet a brushed motor like a starter will survive. My guess it my ford starter solenoid will last too, it's just a magnet coil and contacts. If it doesn't it can be jumped with a pair of pliers or two screwdrivers. I have a fuel shut off solenoid and I can remove it in 2 or 3 minutes allowing the motor to get fuel. That only leaves the glow plugs. I'm already converted to a manual push button solenoid. If that doesn't work a quick shot of starting fluid will replace the glow plug system. Old carb gas motors are just as simple and bullet proof. 

My radio should be a paperweight, but I plan to drive home. Don't believe everything you watch on TV


----------



## Tirediron

EMP facts are just accepted theroys , some say that only diodes will be damaged others anything transistor, so it is a crap shoot, a fully mechanical diesel wouldn't be effected as long as you had a way to start it, a starter motor should live ,for the most part, even if zapped, because it would spin to disipate power , the basic alternator should live but it might take diode damage and regulator damage?? EFI would fail if any of the stories are true


----------



## worldengineer

Is microwave radiation is anything similar to an EMP? I know a microwave can wipe memories from digital electronics. But is it the same.

Would help in researching the topic.


----------



## Tirediron

My take on EMP is a spherical release of lightning type hi voltage energy, execpt it transmits for a longer period . Any conductive surface large enough to hold the full pulse can capture very high voltage and thus fry the fragile curcuitry.
Fro instance computer curcuits can be vulnurable to human supplied static releases. transistors have limited capacity after that , smoke same with capacitors and diodes. the actual chip and magnetic memory may not be damaged, depending on the failure path.
Hope that is a helpfull answer that doesn't leave you more confused :scratch


----------



## worldengineer

Oh then its like a lightning bolt in a sense. A large energy source that basically comes into contact with anything large and electronic.

I just found this link.... Although I don't along with others have any way to see if is true. Tirediron, your explanation helps a lot.

Click here


----------



## 5stitch

*finding older diesels*

I have it figured out that micro-electronics hit cars in the early 80's. But looking for a diesel that's earlier than that, I've come up dry.

I prefer diesel because of the more stable long-term storage of fuel, fewer parts, longer life. Would like a 3/4 ton pickup (F250 Ford is what I've been looking for).

Who has information on 1970's diesel trucks?

BTW, in my research, I plan on putting spare parts in faraday storage, including: TCM, ECM, wiper motors, window motors, heater/ac blower motor, seat motor.

I figured out how to copper mesh cage an entire vehicle for about $2500, but yes, that only counts when it's in the garage!


----------



## efbjr

*Any other options?*

It's all well and good if you can get an older vehicle that is not susceptible to EMP damage, or, if you can put a newer vehicle into a Faraday protected storage environment, but has anyone done any research on possible ways to dissipate the effects of an EMP pulse on a newer, computerized vehicle that may be on the road when a pulse occurs? Can the pulse be prevented from frying the computer without a Faraday cage setup?


----------



## nj_m715

Stitch, I have an '89 F-250 with 7.3 diesel. Most '80's diesel are very light on electronics. Any pre-powerstroke ford ( '94 I think ), pre '93 or '94 GM ( before they added the PMD) should be easy to mod. and make bullet proof. The 6.2/6.5 and 6.9/7.3's work very much the same way. They use the same style injector pump. I covered the weak points in my last post. I also some details about my truck in it's own tread and on my blog if you want to check it out. I have owned chevy and ford diesel so I speak from first hand knowledge. I'm pretty sure a pre '93 dodge has almost no electronic and the '93-'97 had just a little more. New diesels made after the mid 90's have a lot of electronics just like cars made after the mid '80's. 

It's also possible to swap a diesel into a gas powered platform. An older diesel and stick shift or older non-electronic automatic will bullet proof an shiny new rust free truck or suv. A 6.2 or 6.5 is a direct bolt in replacement for any small block or big block chevy motor. The gm 4.6L v-6 is a small block 350 that is missing two cylinders. The motor mounts are the same place so a swap can be done without much welding and fabbing. 
I have a vw diesel in a geo tracker with a stick shift. The glow plugs are on a push button, the only thing that might take a hit on it is the fuel shut off solenoid. Once it's by passed the motor will run normally, but will not shut off. You can shut it off by putting it into 5th gear, holding the brake and releasing the clutch to stall the motor. It can also be shut off by manually stopping the fuel flow. Just pinch the rubber line or get fancy and install a ball valve. A heavy choke cable or pto cable will let you work the valve from the drivers seat. My car is an '85 MB diesel. It has a vacuum controlled fuel shut off with a manual over ride built right in. An old MB diesel and trans swapped into a mid sized truck or S-Blazer would make a nice set up. You're not going to set any land speed records, but those motors are know to run forever. You can use an old divorced transfer case to make your truck four wheel drive, but it's a more complicated swap. I'd like to put a MB drive train into a nice clean mid '80's Cherokee someday.


----------



## Tirediron

5stitch said:


> I have it figured out that micro-electronics hit cars in the early 80's. But looking for a diesel that's earlier than that, I've come up dry.
> 
> I prefer diesel because of the more stable long-term storage of fuel, fewer parts, longer life. Would like a 3/4 ton pickup (F250 Ford is what I've been looking for).
> 
> Who has information on 1970's diesel trucks?
> 
> BTW, in my research, I plan on putting spare parts in faraday storage, including: TCM, ECM, wiper motors, window motors, heater/ac blower motor, seat motor.
> 
> I figured out how to copper mesh cage an entire vehicle for about $2500, but yes, that only counts when it's in the garage!


Most north american diesel pickup trucks were full mechanical injection up to '93, they had a fuel soilnoid and electronic glow plug timers both of which can be bypassed Dodge had full mech 5.9 cummins up to '96 . you prolly want a manual trans truck , GM 6.5 diesels can be changed back to mech if you find a '93 or older pump.


----------



## Tirediron

efbjr said:


> It's all well and good if you can get an older vehicle that is not susceptible to EMP damage, or, if you can put a newer vehicle into a Faraday protected storage environment, but has anyone done any research on possible ways to dissipate the effects of an EMP pulse on a newer, computerized vehicle that may be on the road when a pulse occurs? Can the pulse be prevented from frying the computer without a Faraday cage setup?


Some people believe that if you drag a ground strap or chain that most of the damage would disipate. there used to be an EMP resisting kit on this site
http://www.endtimesreport.com/EMP.html 
Lots of prep info there too 
Rumour has it that the OBD3 vehicles can be remote shut down at any time


----------



## nj_m715

Onstar has the ability to shut down and also open the phone mic to listen in on your conversations. You can keep all that high tech stuff. I refuse to get ez-pass, smart phones and a lot of other things that help big brother keep tabs on us. My CC and store reward cards are bad enough for me.


----------



## nj_m715

I like automatics, but I'm getting lazy in my old (middle) age. They also let you drive with a broken leg, but a stick can be push/pull started and that's always a plus. Pros and cons to everything.


----------



## HarleyRider

I SURE DO HOPE EMP WON'T AFFECT A CARDIAC PACEMAKER!!


----------



## nj_m715

Just keep on the tin foil hat and you should be good.


----------



## efbjr

*Oh-oh...*



HarleyRider said:


> I SURE DO HOPE EMP WON'T AFFECT A CARDIAC PACEMAKER!!


Watch the opening scene of "The Core".


----------



## bunkerbob

HarleyRider said:


> I SURE DO HOPE EMP WON'T AFFECT A CARDIAC PACEMAKER!!


Well HarleyRider you"ll just have to do this.....


----------

